# Ramen Noodles..............



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 16, 2007)

Where have you been all my life??????:eat1: :eat1:


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 16, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Where have you been all my life??????:eat1: :eat1:



Are you just discovering the joys of "the Ramen?"


----------



## jamie (May 16, 2007)

I ate so many Ramen noodles in college, I can barely look at them now. I loved them with out just liquid, just noodles and spice packet.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 16, 2007)

Its great with hot sauce.  I ate enough Ramen that its rare I ever eat them.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2007)

This reminds me of a friend my daughter had over one time.The friend came into the kitchen to make some Ramen noodles. She drained the liquid and went in search of butter for the noodles. I told her we keep two kinds of butter- regular stick butter and Brummel & Brown's Yogurt spread. She said she wanted to taste the Brummels. After putting a small smidge onto a fork and tasting it, her reaction was to..... spit it back right into the bowl with the rest of the spread... while I was looking right at her. 

She has never spent the night here again.......


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 16, 2007)

I still eat ramen here and there because its so cheap but I ABSOLUTELY HATE IT. I got so burned out in college.

Favorite recipe in college: water mostly drained out (leave some), tomato sauce, brussel sprouts, parmesan cheese.


----------



## Tad (May 16, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I still eat ramen here and there because its so cheap but I ABSOLUTELY HATE IT. I got so burned out in college.
> 
> Favorite recipe in college: water mostly drained out (leave some), tomato sauce, brussel sprouts, parmesan cheese.



My favorite in uni was cook the noodles with frozen peas, drain, top with half a can of tuna and parmesan or grated whatever cheese. Four food groups in a bowl, in five minutes!

The occasionally still have them, as part of emergency work lunch supplies. There is this brand of ready made vegetarian indian entrees that we can buy here, that come in a plastic pouch in a box. So when nothing else is around (or I feel like some spice) I grab a box of that and a pouch of ramen. Put the ramen in a bowl and soak it in hot water from the coffee machine for a few minutes, drain, put the indian stuff on top (my favorite is aloo palak, which is basically ground spinach with bits of potato. Doesn't sound all that great and it looks worse, but it tastes great!), and heat in the microwave for a couple of minutes.

-Ed


----------



## MissToodles (May 16, 2007)

for the ramen eaters on a budget: wouldn't buying pasta be cheaper? I never understood the appeal of ramen when you don't have much cash, especially when other foods can be prepared for around the same price.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2007)

Ramen Noodles!!! *YaY*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 16, 2007)

Ramen makes the BEST quickie Chow Mien. Cook sliced carrots, onions, a bit of celery and water chestnuts if you like them....sometimes I add bits of cabbage....you grill the veggies in a drop of olive oil...and then when almost done you add a bit of terryaki and soy sauces.

Cook the Ramen as a brick (ie not broken up). Do not over cook!! When done drain water out and add the ramen noodles to the stir fry (toss the sodium packet)

And there you have it...a lovely, heart friendly, chow mien!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 16, 2007)

YUCK!! I cannot stand them. Can you say high blood pressure in a cup?

I'll pass.


----------



## Brandi (May 16, 2007)

I'm not a fan of these noodles, but my family has got my daughter addicted. I REFUSE to buy them. I will just buy regular pasta and make my own version for her. Cheaper, and healthier.


OMG I think of kids I see eating these right out of the packages, just let chips. GROSS


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 16, 2007)

Well I just had my first and I love them. I wouldn't eat them everyday - but they are damn tasty!:eat2:


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 16, 2007)

I love Ramen and so do my children. I use them as comfort food for myself when I'm down in the dumps.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2007)

There was a imported brand of ramen that I found in asian markets. There wasn't any english on the package, and there was no spice packet. The spice was in the noodles. (But the last time I bought it was twenty years ago. )

Campbell's made ramen for a time.. but it was like eating wheat bread ramen. Very Nasty.

I tend to buy Top Ramen Pork and Chicken flavors by the case. And most often I'll boil three to four packages, breaking them in half beforehand. Drain, and add 1/2 cup stir-fry oil and 1/3 cup soy sauce; and fry in a non-stick pan adding shredded cabbage, carrot, celery, onion, green pepper, waterchestnuts, babycorn, and bean sprouts. :eat2:

Ack! Forgot to add Garlic! Lotsa garlic and chili sauce!


----------



## kerrypop (May 17, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> for the ramen eaters on a budget: wouldn't buying pasta be cheaper? I never understood the appeal of ramen when you don't have much cash, especially when other foods can be prepared for around the same price.



I don't understand how pasta COULD be cheaper.... ramen is an entire meal for 10 cents. TEN CENTS! It's a modern marvel. *sigh* I do love ramen.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 17, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> for the ramen eaters on a budget: wouldn't buying pasta be cheaper? I never understood the appeal of ramen when you don't have much cash, especially when other foods can be prepared for around the same price.



10 cents a pack  at least taht's why I bought it but I never experiemented with adding stuff to the Ramen, I just dumped the flavor pack and then when it was done, add a few dashes of hot sauce and tadaaaa. edible food.


----------



## missaf (May 17, 2007)

Ramen + Grilled Cheese = Favorite Sunday night snuggle meal -- on the couch with TV trays and blankies.

Ramen - flavor packet = Good for Missa cuz she is allergic to MSG. She adds garlic powder, a beef bullion cube, hot pepper flakes, pepper and tobasco

Ramen in casseroles as binder = Magic!

Ramen is good quick chow mein for home made stir fry or oriental salads!

Grilled chicken and just blanched frozen veggies added = Gooood!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 17, 2007)

I love Ramen: With mixed veggies, with added chicken or shrimp.

May try Missaf's idea about binder in a casserole...


----------



## Emma (May 18, 2007)

I'm not sure what Ramen is, I'm assuming it's little cheap packets of noodles with a little packet of flavoring? Coz we have that here and I lived off it for a time. lol


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 18, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm not sure what Ramen is, I'm assuming it's little cheap packets of noodles with a little packet of flavoring? Coz we have that here and I lived off it for a time. lol



WE DO???? What are they called? I've been trying to explain this to mike forever


----------



## missaf (May 18, 2007)

Here ya go, TSL -- this is the first place I learned how to use Ramen as a binder. It worked really well!


----------



## Emma (May 18, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> WE DO???? What are they called? I've been trying to explain this to mike forever



Well you can get bachelors supernoodles but they're like the "high end" scale of the market. lol The cheapo ones are like 9p from most supermarkets and they're just called noodles.


----------



## Suze (May 18, 2007)

now i'm definitely going to try ramen some day, can't wait


----------



## Damon (May 19, 2007)

Ramen noodles when cooked look like tapeworms from a dogs ass. I can never eat them again. Thats my opinion.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2007)

Damon said:


> Ramen noodles when cooked look like tapeworms from a dogs ass. I can never eat them again. Thats my opinion.



Well....I _could_ eat them. But _now _I can't!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 19, 2007)

I always thought ramen was nutritionally horrible - worse than plain old pasta... especially when made with the little flavor packet. Isn't it almost akin to a salt lick? lol (online sources tell me it's 1702 mg of sodium - 71% of daily RDA) 

Not that there's anything wrong with nutrionally void foods, but I think so many people (college students, especially) choose ramen as a staple for financial reasons, and it's a shame in those cases that it's not a healthier option.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2007)

The funny thing about Ramen is that everyone gets all over it for the sodium content, but I actually went out and bought some soup for the office, to keep myself from reaching for the Ramen on desperate days. 

My can of soup (regular old, run of the mill soup in a can) had 33 percent more sodium than the ramen. Yeah, it had a few veggies in it, but it was also like 3 bucks.

So, I think the lesson is that you need to read the labels, because ramen isn't the only boogie man out there when it comes to sodium in quick/prepped food.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 22, 2007)

We just call them noodles here lol. I use them sometimes. On Sunday I fancied some soup, so I threw away the flavour sachet as usual and cooked the noodles with a sliced raw chicken breast in quite a lot of vegetable stock. When they were almost done I added a handful of frozen sweetcorn and two chopped spring onions (salad onions?/scallions). Then I stirred half a tsp of tom yam paste (tamarind, chili etc) in. Had I been having it by myself, I would have beaten an egg then drizzled it in while stirring but didnt know if my friend would like it. I have mine poured into the bowl on top of some iceberg lettuce. Yum! 

I also enjoy them made with some soy sauce and a splash of oyster sauce, served with thinly sliced beef with garlic. 

On their own... bleugh.

lol I just saw Em's post. Those are the EXACT noodles I buy, 8 pence a packet! I'd never buy Bachelors noodles, ten times the price for the same product.


----------



## saucywench (May 22, 2007)

I was over in Sandie's hot sauce thread and I remembered another use for my Sriracha sauce. I then came to this thread and thought I would tell y'all about a quick, easy, and inexpensive thing I make to eat at times.

I buy a box of Lipton noodle soup mix, that looks something like this,
View attachment 20270

except the box I buy has only two packets, and it's just regular noodles, no 'extra' or anything. It's got a chicken-based flavor packet, sort of like bouillion in a jar. Then I buy a package of egg noodles. I make a package of the soup according to directions, except add extra water, and then add a little (or more) of the egg noodles. If I think I'll eat more than a couple of bowls (or want to make some extra for later) I'll add some extra chicken bouillion from my spice cabinet. When it's done I'll add a generous splash of Sriracha sauce to my bowl o' noodles. Good eatin', especially during the colder months. You could always add extra stuff, like meat and veggies, just as you can do with ramen noodles, but I'm a purist and like mine unadorned.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 22, 2007)

Damon said:


> Ramen noodles when cooked look like tapeworms from a dogs ass. I can never eat them again. Thats my opinion.



When was the last time you saw tapeworms from a dog's ass? Is this a frequent occurence for you?


----------



## Emma (May 22, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> lol I just saw Em's post. Those are the EXACT noodles I buy, 8 pence a packet! I'd never buy Bachelors noodles, ten times the price for the same product.



Ruby, ruby, ruby. Thats all against the law. The only reason ANYONE eats them is because they're insanely cheap  You're NOT allowed to add things to make them taste better.  That would increase the cost. :doh:     :eat2: :wubu:


lulz, i wish we had food in our budget.


----------



## fatlane (May 22, 2007)

After I had ramen at a restaurant in Shanghai, I *know* what gourmet treats can await in a well made bowl of ramen.

Since then, I don't touch the cheap stuff. I spend at least fifty cents a package at an Asian store for good quality ramen.

I also love them bowls of pho!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2007)

I thought y'all called them Pot Noodles



Ruby Ripples said:


> We just call them noodles here lol. I use them sometimes. On Sunday I fancied some soup, so I threw away the flavour sachet as usual and cooked the noodles with a sliced raw chicken breast in quite a lot of vegetable stock. When they were almost done I added a handful of frozen sweetcorn and two chopped spring onions (salad onions?/scallions). Then I stirred half a tsp of tom yam paste (tamarind, chili etc) in. Had I been having it by myself, I would have beaten an egg then drizzled it in while stirring but didnt know if my friend would like it. I have mine poured into the bowl on top of some iceberg lettuce. Yum!
> 
> I also enjoy them made with some soy sauce and a splash of oyster sauce, served with thinly sliced beef with garlic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 23, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I thought y'all called them Pot Noodles



UGH NO! A pot noodle is a dreadful invention, consisting of noodles that don't taste like ramen ones, and they have dehydrated peas, carrots etc in it, and a hideously sludgy gooey sauce gathers in the bottom because you can never stir it up properly from the bottom with your fork. You just pour boiling water in and let it stand for a few mins, stir then eat. It's disgusting beyond belief.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 23, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Ruby, ruby, ruby. Thats all against the law. The only reason ANYONE eats them is because they're insanely cheap  You're NOT allowed to add things to make them taste better.  That would increase the cost. :doh:     :eat2: :wubu:
> 
> 
> lulz, i wish we had food in our budget.



I'm the queen of making cheap food! That soup costs nearly nothing to make with Tesco Savers frozen chicken breasts! Being on a tight budget I try to find tasty inventions for virtually no money.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 23, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Being on a tight budget I try to find tasty inventions for virtually no money.



Rube, that would make a great thread -- great recipes for virtually no money!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I always thought ramen was nutritionally horrible - worse than plain old pasta... especially when made with the little flavor packet. Isn't it almost akin to a salt lick? lol (online sources tell me it's 1702 mg of sodium - 71% of daily RDA)
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with nutrionally void foods, but I think so many people (college students, especially) choose ramen as a staple for financial reasons, and it's a shame in those cases that it's not a healthier option.



Well, I'm a college student and you couldn't pay me to eat that garbage. We try to keep healthy food (organic) and some treats in the house.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2007)

I found a package of yakisoba next to the tofu at the grocery store. As far as I can figure, it looked like fresh ramen noodles. All ready to stir-fry, no cooking required. Am I far off?


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 26, 2007)

Hey Sandie, did you ever read this thread?

It's about adding things to ramen..


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 31, 2007)

I found this recipe today, and thought it sounded good, in spite of all of the laughable comments below it:



*Ramen Noodles with Peanut Sambal*
4-6 servings

2 packages instant ramen noodles 
1 tablespoon peanut oil
2 garlic cloves, minced
kernels from 2 cobs of sweet corn
1 jalapeno, chopped with seeds and ribs removed
2 bok choy or 1 cup cabbage, cut into thin slices lengthwise
4 scallions, chopped
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 head of iceberg lettuce, thinly sliced

1. Bring water to a boil in a large pot. Add the noodles and boil until al dente, about three minutes. Drain, reserving the liquid. 

2. Heat the oil in a sauté pan. Add the garlic, corn, and jalapeno and sauté until the garlic is golden, about 2 minutes, then add the bok choy and scallions and sauté another 2 minutes. Add the cooked noodles, soy sauce, and half of the reserved cooking liquid. Toss well.

3. Transfer the noodles to a large bowl. Top with iceberg lettuce and peanut sambal and serve. 

_*Peanut Sambal*_
Makes 2 cups

3 tablespoons olive oil
2 garlic cloves, minced
Grated zest and juice of 1 lime
Grated zest and juice of 1 lemon
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 cup roughly chopped peanuts 
1 small red onion, chopped
1 large tomato, cut into 1/2-inch dice, or 1 cup canned diced tomatoes
1 chili pepper (I like birdseye), ribs and seeds removed, finely chopped
4 basil leaves, finely chopped
1 tablespoon chopped parsley

1. Heat the olive oil in a small sauté pan over medium heat. Add the garlic, lime zest, and lemon zest and sauté until the garlic is golden, about 2 minutes. 

2. Add the soy sauce and stir well to combine. Transfer to a large bowl and stir in the peanuts, onion, tomato, chili, basil, lime juice, lemon juice, and parsley. Serve warm, or store in a tightly covered container in the refrigerator for up to 1 week.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 31, 2007)

I make an awesome slaw-ish salad with ramen noodles, cabbage, sesame seeds, olive oil, vinegar, lemon, and almonds (and the flavor packet from the ramen noodles) ... its tasty goodness.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 31, 2007)

Oriental Chicken Salad with Ramen

1 lg. head finely shredded cabbage (about 12 c.)
4 whole green onions, thinly sliced
3-4 c. cooked chicken, shredded
2 tbsp. sugar
1/4 c. white vinegar
1/3 c. salad oil
1/2 tsp. pepper
1 pkg. Top Ramen (chicken flavor)
1/3 c. slivered almonds, toasted

In a large salad bowl, combine cabbage, green onions, and chicken.
In a small bowl combine the sugar, vinegar, oil, pepper and flavor packet from Top Ramen package, stir until dissolved. Pour over cabbage and toss lightly, cover and chill.

Just before serving, crumble the dry noodles from soup mix into the salad. Sprinkle almonds on top and serve.


----------



## yasuko_latexcat (Aug 17, 2007)

Recently, I'm made a yummy ramen dish:

I cook the ramen and drain out the water, next I mix in the cheese powder from a box of instant mac&cheese, when serving I put a fried egg on top of the noodles. :eat1:


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 18, 2007)

saucywench said:


> I was over in Sandie's hot sauce thread and I remembered another use for my Sriracha sauce. I then came to this thread and thought I would tell y'all about a quick, easy, and inexpensive thing I make to eat at times.
> 
> I buy a box of Lipton noodle soup mix, that looks something like this,
> View attachment 20270
> ...



I like the Mrs. Grass chicken noodle soup, in the blue box, with the "Golden Nugget". It also has the little flavor packet, I cook it like you do, with a little extra water and I add the little Mrs. Grass noodles to make it very noodley. At the very end, I put in a touch of milk, just like mom did when we were kids and had a cold or flu. I will have to try the Sriracha sauce, I like thinks spiced up a bit


----------



## William (Aug 18, 2007)

I use the Ramen in the package not the cup and just use 1/4 of the seasoning package!

William



ashmamma84 said:


> YUCK!! I cannot stand them. Can you say high blood pressure in a cup?
> 
> I'll pass.


----------



## William (Aug 18, 2007)

hi Em

What do they call them over there?

William



CurvyEm said:


> I'm not sure what Ramen is, I'm assuming it's little cheap packets of noodles with a little packet of flavoring? Coz we have that here and I lived off it for a time. lol


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 18, 2007)

they are simply called noodles here.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 18, 2007)

yasuko_latexcat said:


> Recently, I'm made a yummy ramen dish:
> 
> I cook the ramen and drain out the water, next I mix in the cheese powder from a box of instant mac&cheese, when serving I put a fried egg on top of the noodles. :eat1:



but...but...then what did you put on the macaroni in the mac and cheese box??


----------



## William (Aug 18, 2007)

This has to be the ultimate recipe:

Ramen Noodles........Is there anything they can't do?

Top Ramen Pizza
from Dani Fisk
Wrightwood, CA

Hot pizza quick and easy the Top Ramen way!

Cover pizza pan with aluminum foil. Build up foil edges to form about 1/2" tall rim around the pan. Lightly grease the aluminum surface. Cook both packages of Top Ramen noodles in water with pinch of salt. Do not use flavor packets. Drain noodles and set aside. Brown beef, onions and mushrooms together. Drain excess fat. Stir both flavor packets into meat mixture. Set aside. Beat together egg, milk and parmesan cheese. Stir this mixture into Top Ramen noodles. Evenly spread noodle/egg mixture onto pizza pan. Pour spaghetti sauce over noodles. Sprinkle meat mixture over sauce. Top with mozzarella cheese. Bake at 350&#65533; for 20 minutes or until golden , bubbly brown. Let stand 5 minutes before slicing. Great for parties!

Ingredients:

* 2 packages Beef Flavor Top Ramen
* Salt
* 3 cups water
* 1/2 pound ground beef
* 1/2 cup mushrooms, sliced
* 1 jar spaghetti sauce (15-1/2oz.)
* 3 Tbsp. Parmesan cheese
* 1/2 cup onion, chopped
* 1/2 cup milk
* 1 egg
* 8 oz. mozzarella cheese, grated
* 1 pizza pan
* aluminum foil





Ruby Ripples said:


> they are simply called noodles here.


----------



## EvaMalone (Aug 19, 2007)

I used to love Ramen noodles With half a can on condesed cream of chicken, a poached egg and some bits of chicken. I ate it so often it makes me sick just thinking of them now. Not to mention the salt intake is out of this flipping world.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 19, 2007)

I eat them once in a blue.


----------



## Lady at Large (Aug 19, 2007)

I am off to eat a pack right now...my nod to good health will be the frozen mixed veg I put in it.


----------



## William (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey

We all are Ramen Rookies compared to these guys!!

http://cellar.org/showthread.php?t=15191

William




Lady at Large said:


> I am off to eat a pack right now...my nod to good health will be the frozen mixed veg I put in it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 18, 2009)

RAMEN NOODLE SALAD

delicious and crunchy

1 head Napa Chinese cabbage, shredded
5 green onions, chopped (tops included)
1/2 c. butter
1 (2 1/2 oz.) pkg. Ramen noodles, broken
1/2 c. sesame seeds
1/2 c. almonds

DRESSING:

3/4 c. sugar
3/4 c. salad oil or olive oil
2 tbsp. soy sauce
1/2 c. red wine vinegar

Shred cabbage and combine with onions. Set aside. Brown noodles, sesame seeds and almonds in butter and drain on paper towel. Mix dressing and chill. Assemble approximately 20 minutes before serving.


**************

50 Amazing Ramen Noodle Recipes
http://www.rasmussen.edu/articles/ramen-noodle-recipes.asp#section1

*************

*Creamy Chicken Ramen w/Mushrooms*

1 pkg chicken ramen noogles
2 cups water
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 3 oz can mushrooms

Cook noodles according to pkg directions and drain. Heat soup concentrate, mushrooms, and 1/4 seasoning packet over medium heat for five minutes. Top noodles with sauce.


----------



## Neen (Oct 18, 2009)

I love my ramen many ways. My top 3:
Peanut Ramen:

Make ramen , drain liquid. Add half seasoning packet. Add in 2 Tbs. peanut butter and handful of honey roasted crushed peanuts. Add scallions, if desired. Delish.

Ramen Alfredo:

Make and drain ramen. Add in seasoning packet. Add in 3 Tbs. cream cheese and blend. 

Spinich Garlic Ramen:

Make and drain ramen. Add in seasoning packet. In skillet, saute spinich and garlic in some olive oil until wilted. Toss with noodles . Delish! can also add in chopped tomatoes. :eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh God, Neen, I am SO going to try those peanut ramen noodles. That sounds delicious. :eat2:


----------



## JeanC (Oct 21, 2009)

Neen said:


> I love my ramen many ways. My top 3:
> Peanut Ramen:
> 
> Make ramen , drain liquid. Add half seasoning packet. Add in 2 Tbs. peanut butter and handful of honey roasted crushed peanuts. Add scallions, if desired. Delish.



Hmmmm, that just might make ramen edible. I subsisted on ramen after graduating college and I will only eat it now as a last resort and then I will add a ton of toasted sesame oil to it. Will have to give this recipe a try.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 24, 2009)

I loooooooves me some ramen! I wanna go and try some in Japan.


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 24, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> I loooooooves me some ramen! I wanna go and try some in Japan.


 
Ramen are at a whole new level in Japan. There is this restaurant, called Ichiran, that has the richest broth and perfect noodles. You can adjust everything to your taste. It's sinful. And of course, you have your regular store bought ramen, some that include actual packets of meat!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 24, 2009)

KuroBara said:


> Ramen are at a whole new level in Japan. There is this restaurant, called Ichiran, that has the richest broth and perfect noodles. You can adjust everything to your taste. It's sinful. And of course, you have your regular store bought ramen, some that include actual packets of meat!



Oh yeah, I heard about that! That's the main place I wanna go for ramen in Japan.


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 25, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> Oh yeah, I heard about that! That's the main place I wanna go for ramen in Japan.


 
You gotta get extra pork. It's sooooooo tender and delicious!!:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 26, 2009)

Ava had a young Asian housemate that kept his food pantry stocked with THEE most exotic and colorful packets of dried ramen noodles. I asked him where he got the huge assortment of ramen noodles from and he looked at me as if I insulted him. He told me they weren't _ramen_ noodles and that I could get these at the Chinese supermarket at the Asian mall a couple miles away. I drove to that supermarket and, folks, they had an entire aisle devoted entirely to imported packaged noodles (aka _ramen_ noodles)! Oh my god, there were well over a dozen different companies with soooo many choices to choose from! The flavors were endless!!! All between 46 cents and 99 cents and all imports from China or Japan!! I grabbed a basket and grabbed about 30 different packages! Aside from the phenomenal REAL asian flavor these imported ramen noodles have, what impressed me the most was the number of seasoning/ingredient packets that come with each package of noodles! Typically there's 3 but they can reach up to 4. There's seasoning, there's hot spice (be warned), there's shards of dried veggies, and there's always this strange packet of thick oil paste which I guess gives your meal a texture and an awesome _glisten_. I'm a pork and a shrimp fan, so it's fantastic to have sooo many different choices with those flavors. And yes, I'll saunter over to the butcher section and buy some fresh shrimp or chicken (which of course is inexpensive at these Asian malls) to add to my bowls. And then I top the whole thing off with my Atenolol blood-pressure medication as a dessert treat. :eat2:

So yes, for all of you people that live near a China Town or a Chinese supermarket, you HAVE to go there to get your packets of noodles--and leave the American crap at Safeway.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 26, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Ava had a young Asian housemate that kept his food pantry stocked with THEE most exotic and colorful packets of dried ramen noodles. I asked him where he got the huge assortment of ramen noodles from and he looked at me as if I insulted him. He told me they weren't _ramen_ noodles and that I could get these at the Chinese supermarket at the Asian mall a couple miles away. I drove to that supermarket and, folks, they had an entire aisle devoted entirely to imported packaged noodles (aka _ramen_ noodles)! Oh my god, there were well over a dozen different companies with soooo many choices to choose from! The flavors were endless!!! All between 46 cents and 99 cents and all imports from China or Japan!! I grabbed a basket and grabbed about 30 different packages! Aside from the phenomenal REAL asian flavor these imported ramen noodles have, what impressed me the most was the number of seasoning/ingredient packets that come with each package of noodles! Typically there's 3 but they can reach up to 4. There's seasoning, there's hot spice (be warned), there's shards of dried veggies, and there's always this strange packet of thick oil paste which I guess gives your meal a texture and an awesome _glisten_. I'm a pork and a shrimp fan, so it's fantastic to have sooo many different choices with those flavors. And yes, I'll saunter over to the butcher section and buy some fresh shrimp or chicken (which of course is inexpensive at these Asian malls) to add to my bowls. And then I top the whole thing off with my Atenolol blood-pressure medication as a dessert treat. :eat2:
> 
> So yes, for all of you people that live near a China Town or a Chinese supermarket, you HAVE to go there to get your packets of noodles--and leave the American crap at Safeway.



Thanks for this tip/info, Les. I'm definitely interested in trying that out. Was it as cheap at the Asian market as it is at the regular store, though?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 26, 2009)

For those of you lucky to live in a large city with a Wagamama you should definitely check it out. We went to one in London and had the best damn fresh ramen (and gyoza too!) ever. Very cheap, friendly service, and excellent food.

This ain't your Nissin top ramen!


----------



## Chef (Oct 27, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Ava had a young Asian housemate that kept his food pantry stocked with THEE most exotic and colorful packets of dried ramen noodles. I asked him where he got the huge assortment of ramen noodles from and he looked at me as if I insulted him. He told me they weren't _ramen_ noodles and that I could get these at the Chinese supermarket at the Asian mall a couple miles away. I drove to that supermarket and, folks, they had an entire aisle devoted entirely to imported packaged noodles (aka _ramen_ noodles)! Oh my god, there were well over a dozen different companies with soooo many choices to choose from! The flavors were endless!!! All between 46 cents and 99 cents and all imports from China or Japan!! I grabbed a basket and grabbed about 30 different packages! Aside from the phenomenal REAL asian flavor these imported ramen noodles have, what impressed me the most was the number of seasoning/ingredient packets that come with each package of noodles! Typically there's 3 but they can reach up to 4. There's seasoning, there's hot spice (be warned), there's shards of dried veggies, and there's always this strange packet of thick oil paste which I guess gives your meal a texture and an awesome _glisten_. I'm a pork and a shrimp fan, so it's fantastic to have sooo many different choices with those flavors. And yes, I'll saunter over to the butcher section and buy some fresh shrimp or chicken (which of course is inexpensive at these Asian malls) to add to my bowls. And then I top the whole thing off with my Atenolol blood-pressure medication as a dessert treat. :eat2:
> 
> So yes, for all of you people that live near a China Town or a Chinese supermarket, you HAVE to go there to get your packets of noodles--and leave the American crap at Safeway.



I concurr.. many a good thing comes from your local friendly asian store


----------



## MLadyJ (Oct 27, 2009)

I love ramen..mainly the oriental flavor..years ago there used to be a ramen that, in addition to a spice packet, also had a small packet of sesame oil..can't find them anymore..or maybe I was only dreaming?? I do that about food..:happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 27, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Ava had a young Asian housemate that kept his food pantry stocked with THEE most exotic and colorful packets of dried ramen noodles. I asked him where he got the huge assortment of ramen noodles from and he looked at me as if I insulted him. He told me they weren't _ramen_ noodles and that I could get these at the Chinese supermarket at the Asian mall a couple miles away. I drove to that supermarket and, folks, they had an entire aisle devoted entirely to imported packaged noodles (aka _ramen_ noodles)! Oh my god, there were well over a dozen different companies with soooo many choices to choose from! The flavors were endless!!! All between 46 cents and 99 cents and all imports from China or Japan!! I grabbed a basket and grabbed about 30 different packages! Aside from the phenomenal REAL asian flavor these imported ramen noodles have, what impressed me the most was the number of seasoning/ingredient packets that come with each package of noodles! Typically there's 3 but they can reach up to 4. There's seasoning, there's hot spice (be warned), there's shards of dried veggies, and there's always this strange packet of thick oil paste which I guess gives your meal a texture and an awesome _glisten_. I'm a pork and a shrimp fan, so it's fantastic to have sooo many different choices with those flavors. And yes, I'll saunter over to the butcher section and buy some fresh shrimp or chicken (which of course is inexpensive at these Asian malls) to add to my bowls. And then I top the whole thing off with my Atenolol blood-pressure medication as a dessert treat. :eat2:
> 
> So yes, for all of you people that live near a China Town or a Chinese supermarket, you HAVE to go there to get your packets of noodles--and leave the American crap at Safeway.



That's one thing i miss about living in the bay area. All the Asian markets. I always get a few bags full of food while I'm down there to give me all the yummy treats and the super cheap stuff that you pay an arm and a leg for in the regular store.


----------

